
Cult Live is a game in disguise - paramaggarwal
https://www.saasgeneralist.com/post/cult-live-is-a-game-in-disguise#1
======
akx
Okay.

Cure.fit/Cult.fit or whatever is the brand is apparently only available for
India/UAE phone numbers. Great.

~~~
jatins
Is number mandatory? Can you signup with email?

Also they basically went from IRL centers to full live (they had limited live
classes previously but nowhere near this scale, or with celeb instructors) in
a matter of couple weeks. Great opportunity to go international with live,
however not sure if this is something they can quickly build, or could have
foreseen.

~~~
foobazzy
Well, correct me if I am wrong, but I would assume that it takes months of
discussions and negotiations to get celebrities to do a training video in the
exact format you want. You need directors, lighting, sound and then video
editors to cut and place your timers etc (as seen on the app). And then no
celebrity comes out willingly saying I want to do this. You have financial and
legal discussions and what not. So, I really disagree with you saying that
they did this in a matter of weeks. I do agree that the timing to release
these couldn't have been any better.

~~~
jatins
If that was indeed the case with them, then they really had some foresight.

Because this is the 4th week of lockdown here and they didn't have all these
celeb classes before that.

Also there isn't a lot of special lightning, direction going in some of those
vids. Definitely seems like a non trivial amount of work, though.

------
def8cefe
>Anyone who’s serious about being fit will not want to be seen playing a game
to get fit.

Sports?

~~~
rk06
Sports have it reversed. The players work out so that they can play sports.

While this is for people who want play games so that they become fit

~~~
def8cefe
For sports at a professional level you are correct.

Most people (not professional athletes) play sports for a combination fitness
and recreational activity.

Sports are games that make you fit.

